# Question de débutant sur Raspberry pi + Python



## plocploc (27 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous

Je suis, je l'avoue, assez inculte aussi merci de m'éclairer.

J'ai besoin d'avoir une machine autonome avec python. Je pensais le faire tourner sur un mac mini, lorsque je découvre l'existence du Raspberry-pi qui pourrait me convenir...

Donc merci de me dire si mon raisonnement est bon :

- acquisition du Raspberry
- Installation d'un OS : là, je suis perdu... On parle de NOOBS, de RASPBIAN etc...
Je sais que Python marche pour Linux mais c'est assez flou dans ma tête
Donc quel système puis-je installer sur un Raspberry pour faire marcher Python sans m'y perdre (j'y connais rien) ?

Ensuite si j'ai bien saisi il me faut juste un écran et un clavier pour lancer mon programme python et je peux le laisser tourner tranquillement en lui connectant un appareil photo (j'en ai besoin dans mon programme)

Désolé si ce sujet a été peut-être déjà traité, mais je veux valider cette première étape avant de poursuivre mes recherche

Merci et bonnes fêtes


----------



## edd72 (27 Décembre 2013)

Oui...

Mais la question est: ton appareil photo est là pour quoi? Pour prendre/déposer des fichier dessus (stockage de masse)? Pour prendre des photos via ton script -> tu comptes le piloter comment, il y a quelque chose prévu pour cet appareil?


----------



## plocploc (27 Décembre 2013)

Merci de ta réponse et de ton excellente remarque

L'Appareil est censé prendre des photos à intervalles très éloignés. Donc pas de stockage de masse, je pensais qu'une carte SD de 8Go suffirait mais je vais mieux réfléchir à cet aspect.

Enfin je comptais piloter l'APN justement par python et un cable USB

Merci bien


----------



## edd72 (27 Décembre 2013)

OK, alors j'imagine que cet appareil est "pilotable" (enfin si tu comptes utiliser du code Python c'est que tu as déjà dû trouver un truc sous Linux avec du code Python pour faire ça avec cet appareil -qui doit être traité comme Webcam, j'imagine, dans ce cas-).

A la limite, tester sous Linux sur un ordi (ton Mac, par exemple, via une VM).

Le truc, c'est qu'il va falloir que tu trouves un driver pour ton appareil sous Linux (j'imagine que tu as) avec un risque lié au fait que le Raspberry Pi est basé sur une architecture ARM et non x86.


----------



## plocploc (28 Décembre 2013)

Merci Edd72 pour ces points à vérifier.

Simplement je reviens à ma question initiale : 

Y-t-il un système pour Raspberry Pi plus adapté pour Python ?

Comment choisir entre ce qui est proposé NOOBS, RASPIAN ... ?

Merci


----------



## edd72 (28 Décembre 2013)

B asiquement, je dirait non, il suffit d'installer le paquet ("sudo apt-get install pythonX.X")

Mais, à priori, Raspbian inclut de base PyPy, un compilateur Pyhton à la volée (que tu pourrais aussi installer sur NOOBS) qui, si tu l'utilises, devrait te permettre des meilleurs perfs (que interpréteur de base) en Python.

Toutes ces distributions sont des distributions Linux, tu eux installer les package que tu veux via les méthodes habituelles (récupération des packages, compilation du code source).

NB: il y a un forum francophone sur le site officiel http://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=65


----------



## plocploc (28 Décembre 2013)

Merci, je commence à m'y retrouver.
Je vais très vite commander ce RaspberryPi et nous m'y plonger
Bonnes fêtes


----------



## edd72 (29 Décembre 2013)

Moi, je voudrais en faire une MameCab réduite http://www.mameworld.info/ubbthreads/userfiles/305844-Mala_Layout1.png à mettre dans un HotRod http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2009/12/1237328179-DSC00294095323.jpg mais pour ça j'attend une révision du Raspberry Pi avec un peu plus de puissance.


----------

